# Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???



## Havorred01 (12. Februar 2006)

Moin an alle Mefo-Freunde!!

Ich habe mal eine interessante Frage, letztes Jahr am Frühling habe ich eine Forelle gefangen (siehe Bild ). April, Gennerbucht (DK). Da mein Kumpel und ich uns nicht sicher waren haben wir schnell ein Foto gemacht und sie wieder zurück ins Wasser gesetzt. Was war es eine Braune Forelle, eine Bachforelle oder eine eigene Untergattung??
Ich fische schon seit einigen Jahren auf Meerforelle, aber ich weiss immer noch nicht ob das eine Braune Forelle, Bachforelle oder ob das eine eigene Gattung ist. Irgendwer aus meinem Bekanntenkreis hat mir erzählt das in der Gennerbucht eine eigene Gattung Bzw. Untergattung geben soll. 
Wisst ihr eine Antwort ??

Gruß 

Havorred


----------



## Pattex (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*

Auf welchem Bild ist die denn zu sehen?


----------



## Havorred01 (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*

Moin !!

Sorry war was schief gegangen sind jetzt aber da


----------



## Pattex (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*

Oh nu hab ich die Bilder hier.
Ich würde sagen, dass es eine Bachforelle ist, da sie einen gelben Bauch hat.


----------



## JunkieXL (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*

eindeutig braune Mefo ... ne Bachforelle hat rote Punkte dazwischen


----------



## Havorred01 (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*

Moin !! 

Ja Bachforelle, aber sie muss nicht immer rote Punkte haben wenn sie schon einige Zeit im Meer lebt, oder ? 

Ich sage allerdings auch eine Baune-Forelle, aber im April auch ungewöhnlich oder ?

Gruß 
havorred


----------



## Pattex (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*

@ Havorred01
War da in der Nähe von euch ein Flusseinlauf?

@JunkieXL
Das kann man auf dem Bild garnicht erkennen ob die rote Punkte hat.


----------



## Pattex (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=67339
Da sieht man wie ne dunkle Mefo aussieht.
Total ohne gelben Bauch.


----------



## Havorred01 (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*

Moin
 Ja da in der Bucht ist ein kleiner und ein großer Flusseinlauf. 

Gruß
Havorred


----------



## Pattex (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*

Jo dann weiß man ja schon, wo sie herkommt.
Das hab ich auch schon mal in Norwegen gesehen, dass in der Ostsee Bachforellen gefangen wurden und irgendwo an der Kante dann ein Fluss einmündete.

Also ich bin mir sicher, dass das eine Bachforelle ist.


----------



## Mepps (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*



			
				Pattex schrieb:
			
		

> Jo dann weiß man ja schon, wo sie herkommt.
> Das hab ich auch schon mal in Norwegen gesehen, dass in der Ostsee Bachforellen gefangen wurden und irgendwo an der Kante dann ein Fluss einmündete.
> 
> Also ich bin mir sicher, dass das eine Bachforelle ist.


 
Norwegen und Ostsee?? Sicher? Wär dann ja nur Kattegat#c 
Meinste nich eher Schweden?:q


----------



## Pattex (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*

@Mepps
Nene dat war schon ganz sicher die Ostsee.


----------



## Borsti (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*

@JunkieXL
wer hat dir denn erzählt, dass alle Bachforellen rote Punkte haben?
Es gibt unzählig viele verschieden Musterungen. Punkte haben sie alle. Die können aber rot  oder schwarz, mit oder ohne weißen Rand usw. sein.
Bachforellen und Meerforellen sind außerdem genetisch identisch. Sie entwickeln sich nur je nach Lebensraum unterschiedlich.
Borsti


----------



## Truttafriend (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*

Für mich ist das ´ne eins A gefärbte Mefo.

Hier mal ´ne andere Braune als Vergleich


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*

Bachforellen in der ostsee ???
Öhm nee ich glaub nicht .
Denk mal das is ne braune die du da erwischt hast ...


----------



## Angelmann (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist das ´ne eins A gefärbte Mefo.



Für mich auch.

Ich hatte von den Kollegen schon zig am Band. Meistens in Dk und in den ausgesüssten Fjorden. Einige waren man gerade ~ 35 cm lang. Andere bis 70....

Natürlich die meisten (die "gesunden") releast. Aber auch außerhalb der DK-Schonzeit auch mal mitgenommen  
Nur die Releasten, egal wie groß, nie in der Hand gehalten und nen Foto gemacht, sondern am Haken gefasst und Tschüß............

Entweder oder


----------



## Angelmann (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*

................Echo........


----------



## elbfänger (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*



			
				JunkieXL schrieb:
			
		

> eindeutig braune Mefo ... ne Bachforelle hat rote Punkte dazwischen


 

Also ich habe auch schon Bachforellen ohne rote Punkte gefangen ;-)

Bachos gibt es in vielen Farben....

Zumal Bachforelle und Meerforelle ein und derselbe Fisch ist, nur die Färbung verändert sich, je nach Wahl des Standortes( Meer oder Fluss)


----------



## JunkieXL (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*

naja ich kenn Bachforellen nur mit roten Punkten bei uns hier gibs nur 2 Bäche wo es welche gibt und in beiden hatten meine gefangenen rote Punkte!


----------



## Schillerlocke (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist das ´ne eins A gefärbte Mefo.


Sehe ich genau so, ich habe gerade zum Ende der Saison (April/Mai) schon viele solche Fische in DK gefangen. Gerade in der Genner Bucht und im Vejle Fjord habe ich solche Fische gefangen. 
Gruß Schillerlocke


----------



## Kalex (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*



			
				elbfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Zumal Bachforelle und Meerforelle ein und derselbe Fisch ist, nur die Färbung verändert sich, je nach Wahl des Standortes( Meer oder Fluss)



So ist es! Klare braune Mefo. Da es die selbe Gattung ist, sehen diese sich auch zum verwechseln ähnlich. Gerade wenn die langsam wieder Ihr Leichkleid verlieren.
Zum gelben Bauch. Die gibt es auch ohne!

Bevor es wieder ein Verbal-Spektakel gibt, die Forelle hat es überlebt.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*

Der Witz an der Sache ist, dass sich Taxonomen schon seit Jahren streiten, ob man Meer- und Bachforelle eigentlich so differenziert unterscheiden kann, wie das gerne getan wird.
Die Meerforelle ist nämlich nichts anderes als die wandernde Form der Bachforelle (aufgrund von Nahrung und Lebensraum wird sie halt entsprechend größer und silbriger) - da kann ich meine Vorposter nur bestätigen. Ist ähnlich wie die Steelhead in Nordamerika, die nicht anderes ist als eine wandernde Form der Regenbogenforelle:
Genetisch sind sie zwar zu unterscheiden, aber es reicht nicht an Merkmalen für eine eigene Art - man spricht in einem solchen fall von Unterart.

An den Lachskontrollstationen (z.B. in Buisdorf an der Sieg/ NRW) werden bei den aufsteigenden Meerforellen etliche dieser Forellen wie die von Havorred gefangen - mittlerweile werden diese nur noch als "Großforelle" zusammengefasst betrachtet, weil eben auch die großen Bachforellen aus Rhein und dem Unterlauf der Sieg in die Oberläufe zum Laichen aufsteigen. 
Die genetische Abweichung von Meer- zu Bachforlle ist indes lange nicht so deutlich wie dies bei der Steelhead der Fall ist!

@ Havorred:
Von daher ist es durchaus möglich, dass es eine "Bachforelle" ist, die noch nicht lange im Meer umhergezogen ist und den überwiegenden Teil ihres bisherigen lebens im Bach verbracht hatte. Nicht alle Smolts wandern im 3. Jahr ab - einige bleiben durchaus schonmal länger in den Bächen...
Aber jetzt zu sagen es wäre *keine* Meerforelle ist auch nicht richtig - denn immerhin hast Du sie im Meer gefangen!


----------



## taildancer (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*

Ja ja...meerforelle,seeforelle oder bachforelle...das ist ein kompliziertes thema!
in finnland wird das auch heiß und heftig diskutiert.
denn dort is das angeln auf bachforellen sehr beliebt.bachforellen hab dort auch ein sehr geringes schonmaß.
doch da in sehr vielen flüssen auch seeforellen und meerforellen laichen,weiß keiner so recht bescheid,was er da nun am haken hat!?
ne kleine mefo oder ne bachforelle?


----------



## elbfänger (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*

Also ich habe bei uns im Bach/Fluss schon Bachforellen am Haken gehabt die gerade mal 20cm hatten. Waren gerade mal größer als mein Wobbler ;-)

Alle hatten das typische Bachforellendesign. Ich denke in den ersten 2 Jahren, indem die Forellen im Fluss leben nehmen sie automatisch das Design einer Bachforelle an.

Dazu ist zusagen das nicht alle Neulinge ins Meer wandern, manche bleiben auch länger als 2 Jahre - oder sogar ihr leben lang- im Fluss.


----------



## René F (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*

FoolishFarmer hat das schon richtig erklärt. Meer-, Bach- oder Seeforelle - alles die Art _Salmo trutta_. Die Standortvariante Bachforelle lautet wissenschftlich korrekt _Salmo trutta forma fario_.

Übrigens meintet ihr statt "Gattungen" wohl eher Arten. Lachs und Forelle sind z.B. in einer Gattung (_Salmo_), aber unterschiedliche Arten (_Salmo salar_ und _Salmo trutta_).
Unterschiedliche Gattungen wären z.B. eurpäische Forelle und Regenbogenforelle (_Oncorhynchus_).
Untergattungen gibt es nicht...

Einige Zoologen bilden bei den Forellen übrigens auch Unterarten. Alles nördlich der Donau wäre dann die Nordeuropäische Forelle. Die wissenschaftliche Bezeichnung für eine Bachforelle wäre dann _Salmo trutta trutta forma fario_...

Eine endgültige Fischsystematik wird es so schnell wohl nicht geben...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*



			
				René F schrieb:
			
		

> Eine endgültige Fischsystematik wird es so schnell wohl nicht geben...


Wie überall in der Taxonomie... #6


----------



## Tüdel (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*

Hi All,

will mich aufgrund der vorhergehenden Postings - aus denen mehr Fachwissen spricht, als ich aufbieten kann - gar nicht auf die Farbe der Trutte stürzen, sondern auf die Tatsache, dass das ein ziemlicher Hungerhaken zu sein scheint, beziehen.
Fazit: für mich wär das 'ne Braune und ich würd sie zurück setzen.

Gruß Tüdel


----------



## havkat (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*

Moin!

Dann wäre da noch die sog. "fjordørred".

Steigen zwar ab, versilbern aber nicht, sondern behalten ein typisches Bachforellenkleid und bleiben immer in den Unterläufen der Flüsse, bzw. in den brackigen Förden, also immer im Heimatgewässer oder in dessen Nähe.

Haben, egal zu welcher Jahreszeit und in welcher Kondition, fast bis rein weißes Fleisch, da sie sehr räuberisch leben und Fisch, auch Weißfisch, Kleinbarsch, etc. als Beute überwiegen.
Das gilt besonders für die großen Exemplare. Wie bei den Bafos.

Die älteren Semester sind bööööse und extrem stur im Drill - (eigene Erfahrung ) - und rumpeln auf´s Eisen, dass einem die Hose in die Hacken rutscht.

Nicht mit verfärbten Aufsteigern verwechseln. 
Ich meine Fänge im Frühling und Frühsommer.


----------



## Havorred01 (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*

Hallo Leute !!

Was zum Geier sind Taxonome ??

Ich habe mir das doch irgendwie gleich gedacht das das eine Brauneforelle ist. Darum ist sie auch wieder baden gegangen.#6 

gruß
Havorred


----------



## Allroundtalent (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*

Hi,
Also das is ne Bachforelle!!!
da sie erstens keine X undY förmigen Punkte hat und es sind weisse Ringe um die schwarzen Punkte!!!
Rote Punkte brauch die garnicht zu haben, da sie dann wohl schon länger im Meer lebt.

MfG
Allroundtalent


----------



## Maddin (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*



			
				Allroundtalent schrieb:
			
		

> ....Also das is ne Bachforelle!!!.......es sind weisse Ringe um die schwarzen Punkte!!!


Ich wußte gleich, dass Vossis 83er Mefo ein Fake ist!!! Das ist ne Bachforelle!!! 
Danke dir, Viktor aus Nöööö!!!

PS: Mein !!! klemmt auch immer!!! Mist!!!

#h


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*



			
				Havorred01 schrieb:
			
		

> Was zum Geier sind Taxonome ??


Hm, Taxonome gibbet eigentlich gar nicht... |supergri Das ist nur eine Bezeichnung für Leute die sich mit der Taxonomie beschäftigen! Taxonomie kommt von "Taxon" (Plural: Taxa) - siehe dazu z.B. Wikipedia:


			
				WIKIPEDIA schrieb:
			
		

> Die Taxonomie ist die Einteilung von Dingen, insbesondere Organismen, in Taxa (Sing.: Taxon) (Gruppen). In der Biologie erfolgt diese Einteilung traditionell in einen bestimmten Rang, wie Art, Gattung oder Familie. ...





			
				Allroundtalent schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Also das is ne Bachforelle!!!
> da sie erstens keine X undY förmigen Punkte hat und es sind weisse Ringe um die schwarzen Punkte!!!
> Rote Punkte brauch die garnicht zu haben, da sie dann wohl schon länger im Meer lebt.


Gut, dass DU den ganzen Thread aufmerksam gelesen hast... #q


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*

Nochmal ne Frage die etwas am thema vorbei geht ...

Bachforellen und Meerforellen sind genetisch sogut wie identisch .
Nun gibt es hier im Norden einige gewässer wo beide arten vorkommen und demzufolge auch ablaichen .
Beide Fische haben die gleichen Schonzeiten werden also auch etwa gleichzeitig ablaichen .

Müsste es dann nicht relativ viele kreuzungen aus bach und meerforellen geben ?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*

Was willst Du kreuzen, wenn es identisch ist??? |supergri 

Der Unterschied besteht (fast) ausschließlich in der Lebensweise - und da entscheidet offenbar jede Forelle für sich, ob sie im Bach bleibt, in den Strom wandert oder gleich bis ins Meer...

Zur Genetik:
Eine Kreuzung im genetischen Sinne ist jede Fortpflanzung - und ja, demnach werden die sich dauernd kreuzen. 
Kreuzung im herkömmlichen Sinne (2 Arten = es entsteht ein Hybrid) ist das keine, da es sich eben nicht um 2 Arten handelt sondern um Art und maximal Unterart (aber nichtmal dazu reicht es bislang).
Was hier allerhöchstens passiert ist, dass der Genpool aufgefrischt und erweitert wird, wenn sich eine standorttreue Bachforelle aus dem Oberlauf mit einem Wanderer aus dem Meer kreuzt. Deswegen kann man im Nachhinein auch nicht von 2 Arten sprechen, da im Prinzip jede Generation einen leicht veränderten Genpool aufweist. Man bezeichnet das auch als Evolution *einer* Art ...


----------



## havkat (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*

Moin!

Versuch in einem (schottischen?) Fluss.

Markierte Setzlinge, beide Elternteile "reinrassige" Bafos, wurden während ihrer Entwicklung sorgfältig beobachtet.

Die Lütten hatten drei Optionen:

Den Fluss.

Einen See stromaufwärts.

The Great White Blue. 

Ein Teil blieb im Fluss, suchte sich einen Winter/Sommerstandplatz und lebte wie es sich für eine Brownie gehört.

Ein (geringer) Teil wanderte in den See ab und wurde zur "lacustris".

Ein nicht unerheblicher Teil wurde, als Größe und Alter stimmten, plötzlich "heringsfarben" und empfahl sich ins Salzwasser.

Tjä!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Versuch in einem (schottischen?) Fluss.
> ...


Quelle? Autor? ;+ 
(Gewöhnt euch mal an sowas immer mit Bezug zu posten - sonst klingt das nach Eigenversuch und ist unglaubwürdig!)


----------



## havkat (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*

@FoolishFarmer

Sei dir sicher, dass ich die Quelle angegeben hätte wenn sie mir noch bekannt wäre. 

War eine Fachzeitschrift. (Fliegenfischen? Gab´s die da schon? keine Ahnung)

Könnte aber auch ´ne dänische/schwedische gewesen sein.

Ans Schriftbild erinnere ich mich nicht mehr. 

Dieser Versuch müsste Ende der 80er/Anfang 90er gelaufen sein.

Wenn ich mich nicht irre. 

Hab´s gelesen, fand´s interssant, hab´s oben abgespeichert.

That´s all. 

Keine Doktorarbeit.
Will auch keinen wissenschaftlichen Disput eröffnen.
Bin nur interssierter Laie.


----------



## Havorred01 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*

Moin !!!

@foolishfarmer: Sag mal hast du das studiert oder warum weist du hier alles ? 
    bei einem Threat über die Steelheads wusstest du auch alles so genau 


gruß
Havorred


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*



			
				Havorred01 schrieb:
			
		

> @foolishfarmer: Sag mal hast du das studiert oder warum weist du hier alles ?


Kurz und knapp: Ja!|supergri 
Aber Alles weiß ich deswegen noch lange nicht...|rolleyes 

Und da die Themen doch recht nah beieinander liegen, ergänzt das eine nur das andere! Das was bei uns derzeit (größerter Zeitraum: in den letzten Jahrhunderten meinetwegen) mit der Bachforelle geschieht, ist vor noch längerer Zeit in Nordamerika mit der Regenbogenforelle passiert. Dort hat sich mittlerweile eben aus den wandernden Exemplaren eine eigene genetische Population gebildet!

@ havkat: Schade, aber ich schau mal ob ich das finden kann! Dennoch Danke für die Info.


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*

Die Engländer führen seit Jahrhunderten Feldversuche mit Bachforellen durch. Damit die Herren des British Empire überall auf der Welt ihrem Lieblingshobby dem Flyfisching frönen können.

Ich sag nur Patagonien. Da gibt es 1A Meerforellenbestände, die aus ebendiesen uralten Besatzmaßnahmen mit Bachforellen stammen.

In Größe und Körperform unterscheiden sich Bachforelle und Meerforelle nicht. Eigentlich nur in der Farbe also in der Anpassung an den Lebensraum.

Mich würde mal die Verwandschaftsbeziehung zwischen Salmo Salar und Salmo Trutta interessieren. Kann ja soweit nicht auseinander liegen, schließlich können sie immerhin noch Hybriden zeugen. Gibt es sowas wie historische Ichtylogie???

Uli


----------



## Kochtoppangler (8. März 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Versuch in einem (schottischen?) Fluss.
> Markierte Setzlinge, beide Elternteile "reinrassige" Bafos, wurden während ihrer Entwicklung sorgfältig beobachtet.
> Die Lütten hatten drei Optionen:
> ...



Muss den thread nochmal hochholen ...
Wenn diese Aussage stimmt , müsste es dann nicht in allen gewässern mit Meerforellenaufstieg auch Bachforellen geben ?
Gibt hier im norden recht viele Gewässer mit Meerforellen , aber es kommen meines wissens nach nur in wenigen auch Bachforellen vor .


----------



## elbfänger (8. März 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*

Meines wissens kommen im Norden so gut wie in jeden Fluss Bachforellen vor, zwar nicht wie in dem Maße anderer Regionen, aber sie sind da.

Die Bacho ging mir erst vor wenigen Tagen an den Haken. 58cm lang und knapp 2 Pfund schwer


----------



## nordman (8. März 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*

so schlecht genährt sieht der fisch gar nicht aus, daß er bei 58cm nur knapp 2 pfund wiegt. du meinst wohl eher 2 kilo, dann kommt das schon eher hin. könnte aber auch ne braune mefo sein. aber, wie wir ja wissen, ist das eh alles eine soße...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. März 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Muss den thread nochmal hochholen ...
> Wenn diese Aussage stimmt , müsste es dann nicht in allen gewässern mit Meerforellenaufstieg auch Bachforellen geben ?
> Gibt hier im norden recht viele Gewässer mit Meerforellen , aber es kommen meines wissens nach nur in wenigen auch Bachforellen vor .


Wenn Du alles gelesen hättest, hättest Du diese Frage nicht stellen brauchen... |rolleyes 

Denn wenn Mefo und Bafo sowie die gleiche Art sind, wie hoch ist dann wohl der Anteil von Mefos im Bereich der küstennahen Fließgewässern und im Bereich der küstenfernen Fließgewässern?!? |uhoh: 
Ist wohl recht wahrscheinlich, dass aus den küstennahen Regionen die meisten Forellen ins Meer abwandern (weil es dort einfach mehr Nahrung gibt). Aus den küstenfernen Regionen (z.B. Mittelgebirge) dagegen schaffen es doch viel weniger abwandernde Forellen wieder zurück. Daher ist es nur logisch, dass in den Fließgewässern weiter im Inland der Anteil der standorttreuen, nicht-wandernden Forellen deutlich höher ist.


----------



## elbfänger (8. März 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> so schlecht genährt sieht der fisch gar nicht aus, daß er bei 58cm nur knapp 2 pfund wiegt. du meinst wohl eher 2 kilo, dann kommt das schon eher hin. könnte aber auch ne braune mefo sein. aber, wie wir ja wissen, ist das eh alles eine soße...


 
ja mein fehler, meinte natürlich 2 Kilo|uhoh:  Hab sie nicht gewogen, aber müsste so um den Dreh sein.

Braune Mefo auf keinen Fall, da sie mehrer Rote Tupfen hatte. Sogar auf der Fettflosse ;-)

Wenns ne Mefo gewesen wäre, hätte ich sie so braun eh nicht mitgenommen.


----------



## havkat (8. März 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*

Moin!



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt hier im norden recht viele Gewässer mit Meerforellen , aber es kommen meines wissens nach nur in wenigen auch Bachforellen vor .



Siehste!

Vor dem Prob stehen Freunde von mir auch.
Der Bafo-Besatz, von "ausgesuchten" Trutta farios, der seit Jahren für teuer Geld in ihre Pachtstrecke eingebracht wird, verschwindet immer spurlos. 

Genauso wie die Mefo-Fingerlinge aus "waschechter" Trutta trutta Brut.
Die treffen sich zum Skat in der Ostsee. 

Wetten?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. März 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wußte gleich, dass Vossis 83er Mefo ein Fake ist!!! Das ist ne Bachforelle!!!
> Danke dir, Viktor aus Nöööö!!!
> 
> PS: Mein !!! klemmt auch immer!!! Mist!!!
> ...



Da hab' ich doch dann glatt mal mein Profil schnell geändert :q :q


----------



## Blauortsand (9. März 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Da hab' ich doch dann glatt mal mein Profil schnell geändert :q :q




wie - seid wann hast du denn profil?:q


----------



## René F (9. März 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*

Glaube ich auch.
Wenn die Habitate der Froelle nicht passen, wandert sie halt ab. 
Und wenn sie dazu bis ins Meer muss - dann wird´se halt ´ne MeFo.
(einfach ausgedrückt)


----------



## René F (9. März 2006)

*AW: Braune Mefo oder andere Gattung ???*

Das mit dem von HavKat beschriebenen Versuch habe ich auch mal gelesen.
Da ich aber gerade in einer Literaturrecherche zu anderen Themen beschäftigt war, habe ich mir das Paper auch nicht gemerkt.
Ein Literaturverwaltungsprogramm hatte ich da noch nicht - heute würde mir so etwas nicht mehr passieren!


----------

